# Is Hibiscrub suitable for washing horses legs?



## newhorse (17 February 2009)

the lady I bought my horse off has been washing the legs in hibiscrub to help mud fever. Do you think this is ok and safe?

thanks


----------



## ischa (17 February 2009)

yes its fine !!!
its mainly used for mud fever etc  and can also be used on any part of body as long as its washed of propley


----------



## SNORKEY (17 February 2009)

only to help with mud fever or other injurys, and wash it off well.


----------



## Kilbricken (17 February 2009)

Yes, but diluted and then I always dry my horse's legs off with old towels.....


----------



## hadfos (17 February 2009)

i think the stuff is fantastic...it softens scabs really well!!
best thing to do is let legs dry overnight(if they stabled),and lather with sudocrem or something like in the morn before they go out....only need to wash them every other day then 
	
	
		
		
	


	




,works for mine!!
edited to add....dilute in warm water 
	
	
		
		
	


	




,can be used neat but is more effective with hot water for getting off scabs!


----------



## Ezme (17 February 2009)

I've used it loads and its great, usful for treating feather mites


----------



## newhorse (17 February 2009)

Brilliant, just wanted to make sure that it was ok and not harmful. Thanks for your help


----------



## newhorse (17 February 2009)

A few of you have mentioned warm water - as my horse is my new baby and never dealt with mud fever before, I was advised by a vet nurse not to use warm water as this opens the pores and allows further bacteria in. Doesn't make much sense as we would wash ourselves with warm water? 

He hasn't got any scabs but apparently is prone so I am doing this as a precautionary measure (probably mothering him a bit too much with him being new lol)


----------



## hadfos (17 February 2009)

if he hasnt got it then dont wash every day...better to cream up and wash off every few day's....chances are aswell,the field you have him in now may not contain the bacteria 
	
	
		
		
	


	




i use warm as it softens scabs,horse dosnt kick ya head in when ya pull them off,lol....as long as it is bone dry and clean when you put cream on,be fine!!!


----------



## cellie (17 February 2009)

Vet told me to use it but if you look at my post re mud fever and  turnout boots you will notice some people say its too astringent.Possibly this will set of a new debate hard to know what to do for the best 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.My vet has prescribed betnovate for  mare s scabs.


----------



## PapaFrita (17 February 2009)

Yes, it's great stuff and works on all sorts of fungal infections (which is what mudfever is) it's also good for cleaning wounds (diluted). God help me, I love the stuff and have ONE bottle I guard with my life as it's all I've got left!!!


----------



## hadfos (17 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Vet told me to use it but if you look at my post re mud fever and  turnout boots you will notice some people say its too astringent.Possibly this will set of a new debate hard to know what to do for the best 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.My vet has prescribed betnovate for  mare s scabs. 

[/ QUOTE ]
shouldnt do 
	
	
		
		
	


	




...all neds are different and especially with mud fever different things work for different horses...i reckon though between all of us on here with horses with mudfever,we must have every possible method(cure on the planet,lmao)....so new peeps are bound to find something that works for them


----------



## hadfos (17 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes, it's great stuff and works on all sorts of fungal infections (which is what mudfever is) it's also good for cleaning wounds (diluted). God help me, I love the stuff and have ONE bottle I guard with my life as it's all I've got left!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
we have loads over here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




....can always post ya some???arghhh...do they let that stuff through customs???


----------



## PapaFrita (17 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Yes, it's great stuff and works on all sorts of fungal infections (which is what mudfever is) it's also good for cleaning wounds (diluted). God help me, I love the stuff and have ONE bottle I guard with my life as it's all I've got left!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
we have loads over here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




....can always post ya some???arghhh...do they let that stuff through customs??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
I suspect they might be a bit anal about liquids coming through


----------



## _April_ (17 February 2009)

Tara got mudfever about 3 weeks ago, one leg seemed particularly bad to me, and I have completely got rid of it by doing the following religiously:

Brought her in and night and washed legs with warm water and hibiscrub.
Towel dried legs and popped on a pair of thermalux chaps to dry her.  
When legs were dry - apply lashings of sudocreme so YO could turn her out next day.
Twice a week I treated her legs with Malaseb for 10 mins.

Now I just clean her legs up every 2-3 days and keep applying the sudocreme.

I want to try some of the preventative measures talked about on here such as baby/pig oil etc


----------



## hadfos (17 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Yes, it's great stuff and works on all sorts of fungal infections (which is what mudfever is) it's also good for cleaning wounds (diluted). God help me, I love the stuff and have ONE bottle I guard with my life as it's all I've got left!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
we have loads over here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




....can always post ya some???arghhh...do they let that stuff through customs??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
I suspect they might be a bit anal about liquids coming through 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
i did wonder 
	
	
		
		
	


	




....surely there must be a way to get some over there though???do your vets not have powers to import the stuff??


----------



## PapaFrita (17 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Yes, it's great stuff and works on all sorts of fungal infections (which is what mudfever is) it's also good for cleaning wounds (diluted). God help me, I love the stuff and have ONE bottle I guard with my life as it's all I've got left!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
we have loads over here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




....can always post ya some???arghhh...do they let that stuff through customs??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
I suspect they might be a bit anal about liquids coming through 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
i did wonder 
	
	
		
		
	


	




....surely there must be a way to get some over there though???do your vets not have powers to import the stuff?? 

[/ QUOTE ]
They've never heard of it!! Actually.... My mum might be able to get hold of some in Buenos Aires (she's over there at the mo 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) Failing that, I'll have to get a guest to bring some over 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Not a problem as long as you don't carry it in your hand luggage


----------



## CastleMouse (17 February 2009)

Yep - It's brilliant for cleaning dirty legs!


----------



## Pixxie (17 February 2009)

yes its fine absolutely great stuff

my boy has a sarcoid on the underside of his belly near his groin ( its getting taken off tomorrow before anyones says i should be getting it looked at lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and when he was rolling in the field he managed to take the top off it and so when he lies down he gets gunk on the inside if his hind leg and every day i wash it all off with hibiscrub and wash around the sarcoid

x


----------



## martlin (17 February 2009)

PF - nearly every country I know has it's own Hibiscrub under different trade name - exactly the same components, so you could pop into your local chemist with the bottle and compare
Where I come from it's called Manusan-H


----------



## hadfos (18 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Yes, it's great stuff and works on all sorts of fungal infections (which is what mudfever is) it's also good for cleaning wounds (diluted). God help me, I love the stuff and have ONE bottle I guard with my life as it's all I've got left!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
we have loads over here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




....can always post ya some???arghhh...do they let that stuff through customs??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
I suspect they might be a bit anal about liquids coming through 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
i did wonder 
	
	
		
		
	


	




....surely there must be a way to get some over there though???do your vets not have powers to import the stuff?? 

[/ QUOTE ]
They've never heard of it!! Actually.... My mum might be able to get hold of some in Buenos Aires (she's over there at the mo 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) Failing that, I'll have to get a guest to bring some over 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Not a problem as long as you don't carry it in your hand luggage 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
pmsl.....is that an invite??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	








....hubby and 6yr old will follow,lol


----------



## TinselTurkey (18 February 2009)

we use it all the time at our yard but make sure you wash it off


----------



## PapaFrita (18 February 2009)

Certainly


----------



## Fransurrey (18 February 2009)

It's a permanent fixture in my tack-room, now. Good for washing abscess sites, too. Definitely wash it all off, though.


----------



## Shilasdair (18 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes, it's great stuff and works on all sorts of fungal infections (which is what mudfever is) it's also good for cleaning wounds (diluted). God help me, I love the stuff and have ONE bottle I guard with my life as it's all I've got left!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]






  Don't believe this Prettiest Foal woman - mudfever is caused by a BACTERIUM not a FUNGUS, specifically Dermatophilus Congolensis.
So any anti-bacterial will help to remove it.
I'd advise the OP NOT to wash legs, though unless the horse actually has signs of mudfever - as the bacterium thrives in damp, moist conditions so you are opening the door to them, as it were.
PF, I'm shocked at you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  Further evidence that hours of foal gazing can addle the brain.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




S


----------



## Garfield1537 (18 February 2009)

Yes- it is good but if sores from mud fever it is best to dilute to take the sting off. (I have to use on wounds on my broken leg and I can vow for it stinging like mad if not diluted!)


----------



## lizh (18 February 2009)

Agreed with Martlin. It isn't a horse product - it's a human use product for hospitals, every country will have something similar - In the UK I buy mine from the pharmacy which sell it in bigger (2 litre) bottles than I can get through the vet - much cheaper. 

Your best bet is to go to a big pharmacy and ask at the prescriptions counter, they will then be able to look at the ingredients and find the product for you under whatever name it is. 

It can be astringent if used undiluted and I don't think should be used without dilution. Advice for humans is to have 2 showers pre-operation in using 25mls of hibiscrub as soap. This includes washing your hair. It's obviously diluted on contact when you're showering so I have never used it undiluted on a horse.


----------



## PapaFrita (18 February 2009)

Oooops!! So sorry! I was sure it was a fungus. Is rainscald a bacterium as well then?


----------



## Shilasdair (18 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oooops!! So sorry! I was sure it was a fungus. Is rainscald a bacterium as well then? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's the same one...rainscald is just the name for it when it affects the body, not the limbs.
It can be a problem in water treadmills and the like, if they are not chorinated properly (useless free fact, there 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).
S


----------



## kick_On (18 February 2009)

pssssssssssss you can get it cheaper if you use farm vets/ instead of equine vets/high street shops

they don't put same mark up of stuff


----------



## PapaFrita (18 February 2009)

It's acually _called_ 'hongos' here, meaning 'fungus'. Bl**dy Argies, confusing me!!


----------

